# I Cut A Card! Kind of....



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I wanted to see if I could cut a card, so I cut a piece off an index card and placed it in needle-nosed pliers with rubber bands on it because I don't really know where my spring clamps are. So I set it up about, oh I would say, no more than 10 feet away. First shot misses and the second shot connects, slicing it about halfway. I had to aim a few inches right since I flip it and I hold the slingshot in my left hand. I was kinda surprised that I was able to do that since 99% of the time, I shoot at coke cans, which are a good deal bigger than the side of a card. Plus I was using hex nuts and tubes, which I haven't seen anybody else do these sort of trick shots with. But then again, this was at a pretty close distance, point-blank, really.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice shot! I need to start practicing this trick!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Take solice it the fact that, had that been a REAL card, it would have bled out unconsciously, so you still would have gotten the badge... 

...nice shooting, man...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, it was only 10 feet. If I'm not mistaken, the badge is for 10 meters which is about 3 times that distance.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Use a quality playing card. It will cut better for you.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Well, it was only 10 feet. If I'm not mistaken, the badge is for 10 meters which is about 3 times that distance.


Ah...you're right. Keep at it then, champ


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep at it ... you will never get there if you do not practice. But if you do practice, you will surprise yourself! No shame in starting up close. When you get proficient at that, just move back a bit ... after a while you will be able to do it at 10 meters. The hex nuts should be good for this shot. They have sharper edges than ball ammo, so are more likely to grab and cut the card rather than just push it out of the way.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Just keep at it ... you will never get there if you do not practice. But if you do practice, you will surprise yourself! No shame in starting up close. When you get proficient at that, just move back a bit ... after a while you will be able to do it at 10 meters. The hex nuts should be good for this shot. They have sharper edges than ball ammo, so are more likely to grab and cut the card rather than just push it out of the way.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Interesting you said that. When I originally did this, I attempted with hex nuts Charles... I found they shot straight but deflected quite a bit. Maybe due to spinning? I eventually gave up and went with 3/8's.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice shooting I have yet been able to hit the card and have tried I bet 1000 times lolol. Maybe I need to move closer to start. Been at the 10 meter point


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep at it ... you will never get there if you do not practice. But if you do practice, you will surprise yourself! No shame in starting up close. When you get proficient at that, just move back a bit ... after a while you will be able to do it at 10 meters. The hex nuts should be good for this shot. They have sharper edges than ball ammo, so are more likely to grab and cut the card rather than just push it out of the way.
> ...


Whatever works for you ... I did not have good success with 3/8 steel. I suspect the reason you were having difficulty with the hex nuts had something to do with speed. You need very good speed to get a full cut on a card. I suspect you were shooting your 3/8 inch steel at a significantly greater velocity than you were shooting the hex nuts.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Actually, that would make sense. You're making me rethink this Charles, come spring, I'll revisit cutting a card with a hex!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

treefork said:


> Use a quality playing card. It will cut better for you.


Well treefork, it appears that you are right. Ignore the rips on the left. They're from 2 attempts that just nicked it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Keep shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you all very much! Now I just have to get good enough to hit them at 10 meters..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One step at a time!


----------

